# Bilder nicht neu laden



## JojoS (2. November 2003)

Hallo ich bastle gerade an dem Internetauftritt für meine Firma. Aber ich will kürzere Ladezeiten.
Ich habe in jeder Seite das Selbe Hintergrundbild. Kann ich irgendwie unterbinden, dass das jedes mal neu geladen wird?
Ihr könnt euch auch gerne die Seite anschauen. Sind aber noch nicht alle 
Contents drinnen.

www.extensos.de 

Danke für eure Tips und Kritiken.

MfG

Jojo


----------



## michi_pc (2. November 2003)

Nun ich denke mal, Unterbinden kann man das nicht, aber wenn du die Bilder in JPG oder ins GIF Format machst, sind die Ladezeiten viel kürzer!


----------



## Fabian H (2. November 2003)

Geht schon!
Mit Meta-Tags.

Mehr dazu hier:
http://htmlgoodies.earthweb.com/beyond/nocache.html


----------

